# Critique of Norah 4.5 months old. I'd like to know what the experts think :)



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Not the best photos, sorry, they were just snapped in the paddock when she happened to stop moving!!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

There is only one expert and we will never fit that bill.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

what dog in what pic? we can try to help


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Just wondering is that a dob in the the third pic (no ears an tail doc)?


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi, I'd like a critique on the GSD, its the same one in all the photos, and yes, it is a dobe with no crop or dock, he's 3, called Red and he's a wonderful dog


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

(kiss) I was right, a dobe!!! All Good


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

The first three look a like and then last two other sheps?


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

or a colorful dog with different lighting .


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

All the same dog, honestly! The second to last one was taken the same evening as the first 3 just the sunlight makes her look a different colour. The last one was about 3 weeks earlier...


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

None of the pictures lend themselves to a critique. Sorry.
Nice looking sable.
If you could stack her indoors or outdoors on an overcast day it
would provide a better view.


----------

